# A New Flat Car for the Little River RR



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

This was a fun build.It is a 30 foot logging flat in 1:20.3 scale. I used "bits" salvaged from an old junked B.mann Big Hauler flat car given to me by my model RR friend Bill.















I never turn down anything "free" in large scale. I used 5/8" poplar wood for the frame and steel strap iron from Lowes for weight. The deck was built up using cut down tongue depressors (craft sticks).















The wood was stained with alcohol and india ink. The small plastic bits were painted with acrylics, weathered and attached with Super Glue.















Metal wire was bent to form the coupler lift bars and some of the grabs.















I have always enjoyed this prototype picture from the Little River RR:















I am hopeful my model captures some of the spirit of hard working wooden flats doing the heroic work of moving the timber.















Thanks for looking. Tom





Doc Tom and the Little River RR guys in East Tennessee.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Very Nice job Tom..I have the idea (Like you) to upgrade a big hauler caboose as I do not Like plastic parts ...i plan to glue woods on externals parts and make the détails inside..Is There someone who do That ?


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Posted By Bender on 02 Sep 2013 12:24 AM 
Very Nice job Tom..I have the idea (Like you) to upgrade a big hauler caboose as I do not Like plastic parts ...i plan to glue woods on externals parts and make the détails inside..Is There someone who do That ? 

Hi Bender,

I am,like you, planning a future passenger car in 1:20.3 using B.mann components. This will need interior detailing, although a bit different from a caboose. So far in my research looks like I will have to scratch build the details inside. Have found very few people who have actually scratchbuilt or "bashed" a 1:20.3 passenger car.

The "Master Class" articles here on this site had some good articles on scratchbuilding Carter Brothers passenger cars. I wonder if there may also be articles on interior details for a caboose??

Tom


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Tom! 
I don't know...I Will looking in the master class....A passager car Will be nice too!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Tom,
Lots of detailing and weathering here. I always think flats look good and better when they're beat up a little. Yours looks great thanks for sharing.
I think you had better get some chains around those logs, don't want to lose that load.
Great job, thanks again.
Cheers.


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Posted By harvey on 02 Sep 2013 09:46 PM 
Hi Tom,
Lots of detailing and weathering here. I always think flats look good and better when they're beat up a little. Yours looks great thanks for sharing.
I think you had better get some chains around those logs, don't want to lose that load.
Great job, thanks again.
Cheers. 

Thanks Harvey,
I am thinking some cheap necklace chains might do the job. Thinking about some type of clasp or small magnet to make them easily removable.

Tom


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bender,

Here's a scratch built private car I built. Maybe this will give you some ideas.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#157368

Doc


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another one. It's a kitbashed combine from an AMS passenger car. Both of these are 1:20.3 models.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#307355

Doc


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Doc! 
Outstanding models!...Congratulations .. Of course This Will help ! 
You are Talking about kit you have used to make basically your combine if I' m right ; where do you find it?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Not meaning to derail your post. Your flatcar model is excellent. I've seen much of your work on LSC and think highly of all of it.

Bender,

The kit I used for the combine came from Rio Grande UK Models. I'm not sure what the status of their production is right now. Google their name and you will get their site.

The private car is scratch built using a few parts from Hartford Products. I doubt any of them are still available however.

Doc


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Posted By docwatsonva on 06 Sep 2013 07:48 AM 
Tom,

Not meaning to derail your post. Your flatcar model is excellent. I've seen much of your work on LSC and think highly of all of it.

Bender,

The kit I used for the combine came from Rio Grande UK Models. I'm not sure what the status of their production is right now. Google their name and you will get their site.

The private car is scratch built using a few parts from Hartford Products. I doubt any of them are still available however.

Doc

Hi Doc,

No problems with a derail by me. I am enjoying your input as I hope to someday "scratch up" a passenger car and combine also. Thanks for keeping the discussion going.

Another "Doc" Tom


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Doc, et al, 

Depending one what parts you used from Hartford, they may again be available. Hartford is back up and running, although with a curtailed product line. 
www.hartfordproducts.com 

Bob C.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody interested in a take-away of 'Doc' Watson's builds feel free to make a copy of the following PDF's.









'Doc' Watson's - Private Car "Mary Alice" (PDF 5.38MB)[/b]

'Doc' Watson's - Accucraft - J&S Coach Bash to Custom Combine (PDF 5.38MB)[/b]


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the diffrents adress!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I found it interesting on the prototype picture that the flatcar had trucks that look like the LGB/Bmann trucks. I guess there actually is a prototype for them.  
Nice work on that flatcar!


----------

